# Happy New Year 2015



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*From Our House To Yours


*


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy New Year MC. May you all fulfill and accomplish your goals in the new year.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

365 blank new pages...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm too lazy to post a picture. Happy New Year you wonderful bunch of oddballs!

Oh, screw it:










I'm just really pissed. Last night, NO CHINESE FOOD, then, I ACTUALLY HAD TO WORK! THERE IS NO JUSTICE.

Love you all!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy 2015 to my east coast brothers and sisters in blue. Let us hope and pray that this year is a safe and happy one for us all.

On a side note, I was out on a crime scene last night and it was like being back in the northeast, it was only 38 degrees, which is pretty unusual! My fellow officers who are mostly all from the west coast are certainly not used to that and I must say, it was cold! I don't miss that kind of thing! You guys can have that!

Take care of each other and stay safe my friends.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Happy 2015 to my east coast brothers and sisters in blue. Let us hope and pray that this year is a safe and happy one for us all.
> 
> On a side note, I was out on a crime scene last night and it was like being back in the northeast, it was only 38 degrees, which is pretty unusual! My fellow officers who are mostly all from the west coast are certainly not used to that and I must say, it was cold! I don't miss that kind of thing! You guys can have that!
> 
> Take care of each other and stay safe my friends.


We believe in SHARING. Nothing worse than HOGGING the cold.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> We believe in SHARING. Nothing worse than HOGGING the cold.


I agree, sharing is a good thing. In that case, I'd like to share our upcoming weather for next week, sunny and in the mid 70s. I'll try to arrange it so that it goes eastbound and gets to you guys in time for the following weekend.


----------

